# AVONMOUTH : whatever happened to the Oil Tanks?



## barnsey (Apr 19, 2007)

Just had a look at Avonmouth on the Apple equivilant of Google Earth and I see that most of the Oil Tanks we discharged into during the 50's and 60's seem to have for the most part been demolished .... so now where are the petroleum products for the Bristol area stored?


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

barnsey said:


> .... so now where are the petroleum products for the Bristol area stored?


.....in the cars they store there now(Jester)

http://i.guim.co.uk/static/w-700/h-...32622867111/Unsold-cars-at-Avonmouth--001.jpg


----------



## callpor (Jan 31, 2007)

barnsey said:


> Just had a look at Avonmouth on the Apple equivilant of Google Earth and I see that most of the Oil Tanks we discharged into during the 50's and 60's seem to have for the most part been demolished .... so now where are the petroleum products for the Bristol area stored?


Think you'll find that area supplied by pipeline to Hallam terminal. See map in www.ukpia.com/industry_information/distribution.aspx for more details.


----------



## welshpaddy (Feb 2, 2014)

dont they now discharge petroleum products at portbury plus molasses


----------



## John Rogers (May 11, 2004)

My first job after leaving school in 1945 was working on the oil tanks at Avonmouth,began cleaning the inside of them, and then was paid a little more to take down the brick and cement that had been placed around them to protect them from the German planes.


----------



## graham (Apr 15, 2005)

gone the same way as the queens dock barnsey its a mussel farm now regards graham


----------



## barnsey (Apr 19, 2007)

Thanks everyone for your replies ..... I hear tell that a lot of those cars stored there and elsewhere don't get sold ...is that true? As for demolishing infrastructure we all imagined 'there forever' I still can't come to terms that the BP Refinery at the Isle of Grain was demolished too .... staggering.


----------



## Ron Stringer (Mar 15, 2005)

barnsey said:


> I still can't come to terms that the BP Refinery at the Isle of Grain was demolished too .... staggering.


Shellhaven too!


----------



## Andrew Price (Aug 9, 2005)

Things have changed, and continue to do so. 
Try Cutting and pasting this link http://maps.bristol.gov.uk/knowyourplace/ to see a 1946 Aerial Photo of Bristol including the Avonmouth Docks, its Oil Basin, together with most of the oil tanks visible and four (4) tankers actually in the basin. 
There are also various large scale old maps of different era's (1750 - 2013) on the same website all put together by Bristol City Council.
ESSO still has a major products distribution terminal (supplying the Supermarkets, etc) in the Docks and there are several other smaller terminals for other local regional suppliers. 
There is also the MURCO Distribution Terminal at Westerleigh (East of Bristol) which gets all its product by rail.
With several Refineries and major Storage Tank Farms just down the Channel at Milford Haven and others available at FAWLEY, EASTHAM and not forgetting, at least until 2016, WHITEGATE (CORK), there is little need any more for anything more elaborate than what we have now. 

Andy Price


----------



## Cwatcher (Dec 7, 2013)

barnsey said:


> Thanks everyone for your replies ..... I hear tell that a lot of those cars stored there and elsewhere don't get sold ...is that true? As for demolishing infrastructure we all imagined 'there forever' I still can't come to terms that the BP Refinery at the Isle of Grain was demolished too .... staggering.


Here's another link David:
http://www.theguardian.com/business/gallery/2009/jan/16/unsold-cars

Sheerness, another of your old stamping grounds, is also overrun with unsold cars.


----------



## chadburn (Jun 2, 2008)

Unless you order your new car with specified extras your new car could be anything up to nine months old. They were at one time storing new cars at the Able Site at Greatham Creek right next to a large pile of sand which they had attempted to cover with Tarps, unfortunatly they did not last too long due to the wind and the sand was soon exposed.


----------

